# How to deal with exhaust soot on transom?



## EO32 (Jan 7, 2008)

My canoe back transom is sooty from this year's activity.

It scrubs off some what, but not all the way.

If there is a chemical way to remove the soot, let me know, I tried boat soap. Maybe a degreaser like MEK might work.

I hate to have to use polishing compound since that wears off the gelcoat.

I waxed 6 months ago, but was wondering if there is a good protectant to keep the soot from staining the gelcoat?

BTW: I've got 1700 hrs on my Yanmar and don't notice much smoke.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I have same issue and use with great success this: CLICK HERE

apply, wait a minute or two, rinse off, no hard scrubbing just use a cloth.

Hope it helps.


----------



## sailor25b (Jun 2, 2006)

Magic Eraser by Mr Clean. Works wonders on gelcoat. Takes out all scuffs!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have the same problem on my canoe stern. Unfortunately its on the side away from the finger pier. Soap and long handled brush works pretty well but although I back in it can still be a bear to reach.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Second the magic eraser.  Put a good coat of wax on the area after cleaning though.


----------



## billangiep (Dec 10, 2003)

This works pretty well....Roll Off Cleaner then spray the problem area with McLube Sailkote Dry Lubricant for Marine Environments


----------



## Quickstep192 (Jan 6, 2001)

I've read that Woody Wax does a pretty good job of preventing stuff from sticking to surfaces treated with it. I think the best preventative would be to wash the area after each use. I know that's a pain, but that's what powerboaters do.


----------



## BreakingWind2 (Jan 3, 2008)

I use a long handled brush and a bottle of Simple Green. Non-toxic, evironmentally friendly and works like a charm.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Same issue and agree with the suggested removal techniques though have not tried the Mr. Clean pads on the boat but know they work great at home.

Started adding the Sar Brite Startron (I think) treatment to the diesel and it has reduced the smoke and soot on the transom.


----------



## johnshasteen (Aug 9, 2002)

Try Easy-Off oven cleaner - it won't hurt the gelcoat, but if you boat name is painted on, be careful, it will remove the paint. Years ago, I used Easy-Off to take the painted name off Paloma's stern, to replace it with a custom decal and it not only removed the paint, it also removed all the diesel soot.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Here be the story on exhaust soot:

The 'wax' you put on your boat is a hydrocarbon compound, in most cases. The soot is also a hydrocarbon, and has an affinity for sticking to other hydrocarbons, so it binds itself to the wax. 

Getting it off means using something that will take off not only the black **** on your hull, but the wax, as well, and that leaves the hull unprotected, so you have to apply more wax. 

I watched the pros down in Miami fighting this battle on the big battlewagon sport fishers, and one of my buddies found that using a 'natural' carnuba wax helped a bit. The boats still had black exhaust stains, but they washed off using Orpine Boat Soap with wax. 

I've tried a dozen different waxes to cure the problem, with no luck. I've also tried some of the whiz-bang polymer polishes that supposedly would stay clean no matter what got on them. So far, I haven't found anything that really works. As for being afraid of polishing your hull because you're wearing the gelcoat out, you're better off polishing with a light polish than scrubbing it down with something strong. Use something like 3M Finesse-it polish, and then follow up with a coat of good wax. My two favorites are Collinite and 3M Marine wax. They're both expensive, but they work in the marine environment. I've tried the other 'name brands', and found that McGuire's, Mothers, Turtle Wax and a couple of others just don't last worth beans.


----------



## Jotun (May 4, 2006)

I've used the Simple Green as well. It works but I can still see some staining. I have heard of some people inserting a bit of rubber tubing--even a small length of pipe--to move the exhaust outlet about three inches out from the stern, which they claimed helped the problem.


----------



## midnightsailor (May 23, 2003)

I don't know how to tie into another post yet ,but you might want to read my reply to "cleaning 30 year old gunk off..." in this forum , about 4 threads previous to this one..Rick, SV ARTEMIS


----------



## philsboat (Oct 16, 2006)

My friend Don had a sooty behind on his Aloha 28.He fastened a 12" piece of hose to the Exhaust exit fitting(some of them stick out about an inch so you can clamp a hose on)He had a lot less soot after that.
In the Med.we used a product that was a degreaser that worked great.Just spray on and wipe off.Can't remember the name.

s/v Garfield,Mirage 25.


----------



## studentt (Aug 25, 2010)

Giulietta said:


> I have same issue and use with great success this: CLICK HERE
> 
> apply, wait a minute or two, rinse off, no hard scrubbing just use a cloth.
> 
> Hope it helps.


I agree. Sometimes it is hard to find, but it works.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Three year old thread. Hope he got it clean by now.


----------



## Mark1948 (Jun 19, 2007)

We use a standard bathroom cleaner I think it is Scrubby Bubbles. Fiberglass safe, but I think you may want to rewax regularly. Quick, simple and cheap.


----------



## sailing320 (Jul 5, 2007)

All the yacht cleaners in my marina use "Bar Keepers" you can buy it at any grocery store for a couple dollars.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 16, 2006)

After I cleaned mine I put a 90 degree radiator hose on my exhaust port to direct the exhaust down and closer to the water, worked great for me.


----------



## billyruffn (Sep 21, 2004)

Funny thing....I had a black soot problem until I did something drastic -- I left the country and started buying diesel in the Eastern Caribbean. I now have about 10% of what I had before. 

So, if you want to solve the problem: Go south! In the Caribbean the diesel is expensive, but the rum is cheap.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

billyruffn said:


> Funny thing....I had a black soot problem until I did something drastic -- I left the country and started buying diesel in the Eastern Caribbean. I now have about 10% of what I had before.
> 
> So, if you want to solve the problem: Go south! In the Caribbean the diesel is expensive, but the rum is cheap.


Reading between the lines.... no soot...... are you running that engine on cheap Rum now???


----------



## dacap06 (Feb 2, 2008)

My solution led me down a different path. 

To make soot easy to remove, quit using traditional boat wax. I use Poly Glow instead. It shines better and lasts longer than traditional wax, and Sun & Earth All Purpose Spray Cleaner makes it ridiculously easy to remove all traces of soot -- better than Simple Green does.


----------



## billyruffn (Sep 21, 2004)

Faster said:


> Reading between the lines.... no soot...... are you running that engine on cheap Rum now???


I did start adding a quart of Marvel's Mystery oil / 100 gal. But, you have a good idea -- a quart of Mount Gay is about the same price and might work as well.


----------



## bwindrope (Feb 25, 2007)

*Soft Scrub*

I've become a fan of soft scrub. Just a bit on a wet sponge and it removes the soot nicely. From anything more than 3 feet away it looks white! I do this maybe two or three times a year, when I have dinghied back to the boat I just grab the stuff and it takes 5 minutes. I don't polish after, as it hasn't seem to matter.


----------

